# Kindlers who Quilt! or Quilters who Kindle!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I know there are a lot of us on the K-boards.  Here's a thread for all of us who quilt to post pics of what we're working on or talk about what we're doing.  I started to put it in Not Quite Kindle, but I suspect it's going to be a lot of pics (or I hope it is).  I'll post a pic in a bit of the quilt I'm working on for a commission!

Post pics of what you've done or are working on, and pics of quilts by your moms,fathers, daughters, sons, sisters, brothers, etc!  (And yes, non-quilters, there are men who quilt!  Google John Flynn or Ricky Tims, just to name a couple!)

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not a quilter - yet - but I volunteered to make a 12" square that will become part of a charity-auction quilt for the dog breed rescue group I'm involved in (Welsh Terriers - like my sweeties Acorn and Merlin). Last month I took my Grandmother's very old English Singer sewing machine (a very early electric) in to have it cleaned and tuned-up so I can do this project. I probably could have bought a new machine for the same price, but this is such a cool old machine ... LOL. I've already bought two coordinating fabrics, some ribbon and an applique that will get sewn on after all of the squares have been put together and quilted. Any suggestions for a really simple pattern?

Glynnis


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glynnis, the applique--is it a large one to go in the center of the quilt?

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... the applique--is it a large one to go in the center of the quilt?
> Betsy


It's 3" tall and 2" wide - a standing Welshie - for the center of the 12x12 square.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not a quilter but I love quilts. Here are two my stepmother in law (in her 80s) made. We loved the second one so much we repainted our bedroom to match.



















Anyone remember the commemmorative quilt stamps?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's a nine minute slide show on the International Quilting Convention in Houston, from Texas Monthly magazine--very interesting, and with lots of beautiful slides of quilts and quilters. I think Betsy knows some of them!

http://www.texasmonthly.com/2008-01-01/multimedia.php


----------



## KarenJT (Dec 27, 2008)

I make a living by quilting. I have two longarm quilting machines and have a business quilting tops that people make and don't want to quilt themselves. I also have an online business selling quilting (not quilt) patterns to other longarm quilters.

Karen Thompson

personal quilts
http://community.webshots.com/user/thomp2000

Business site
www.IntelligentQuilting
http://community.webshots.com/user/intelligentquilting


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovely quilts, KarenJT! And serious, major quilting equipment!

I'm a guy, but I love art and I love quilts. A couple years ago I helped instigate an art exhibit of quilts at the local college. I took some pictures. Some of these aren't exactly quilts. I don't know what you call them (besides beautiful, and art).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> It's 3" tall and 2" wide - a standing Welshie - for the center of the 12x12 square.


Glynnis,

I understand now, I was drowsy earlier when I was reading your question, sorry!

The first thing you need to understand is that when asked to make a 12" square, you probably are being asked to make a what's called an unfinished 12 1/2" block. That is, after you get done sewing, if you were to measure your block from side to side, it would be 12 1/2" square. Finished, or sewn into a quilt, if you were to measure it, looking down on the quilt, it would measure 12" because the seams would no longer be visible. Quilting seams are typically 1/4" wide, not the 5/8" we're used to in dressmaking. You can ask the person organizing to be sure of the size!

I would think a 4 patch block, which is about as simple as possible, would also be very effective with the applique centered on top of the four patch. You would cut 6 1/2 inch squares to sew together, using the 1/4 inch seam allowance. Two from each color. Any issues with where the four patches come together in the center would be covered by the applique!

Here's some information about four patches. Let me know if you have any questions, other quilters, weigh in!

http://quilting.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_to_make_fourpatch_quilt_blocks

You can also google four patch quilt block for more information.

If you have any questions, and I'm sure you do, don't be afraid to post!

Betsy


----------



## KarenJT (Dec 27, 2008)

Brassman,
Thanks for sharing.  They certainly are quilts.  They're just art quilts instead of bedquilts.  Very nice.
Karen


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Al, 
thank you very much for taking the time to post those pictures.  WOW is all I can say.  
debbie


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I love 'em. The creativity and craftsmanship are extraordinary .

And for Betsy: about your little avatar. I think I love it, but I can barely see it. What is that?

Here are a few more from the exhibit.


----------



## KerryLynne (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm new and am still waiting for my precious Kindle to arrive (hopefully in March)! I've been quilting for 10 years and am focusing on art quilts now - however I'm now spending my time reading all of the posts on the kindleboards instead of quilting in my free time! Glad to see there is some interest in fiber arts on the board!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

The colorful quilts are beautiful and I really like the art ones. I've been to the Houston show and it is great! Here is a small quilt I made several years ago I keep in the entry - usually covered by dtbs.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I used to quilt. Actually, that makes me sound like a former quilter, which I don't consider myself to be. Rather, it's one of my hobbies that has been placed on the back burner, so to speak. I make art quilts for the wall, mostly. My one attempt at a twin-sized bed quilt became too overwhelming when it came time to quilt it. (Which is where Karen's expertise and services would've come in handy).

I was in a quilt guild for about 4 years, and even exhibited some of my art quilts in a local quilt and needlework show (Sotterley in So. Maryland), in addition to the guild's biennial show. I won a couple second place ribbons for the categories my quilts had been placed in. I joke that I'm pretty good at getting second place. LOL Actually, the first place winners were rightfully chosen as such, so I'm honored nonetheless, of course. And as a guild, we would rent a bus and go to the big quilt shows in Pennsylvania. It was fun to be around people with the same interest, and have trunk shows and guest speakers and whatnot.

I made a lap quilt for charity once. It had paper-pieced stars and went to a wounded veteran at Walter Reed. I did make something for Project Linus as well, although that one was crocheted. I also knit. My hubby jokes that I have too many hobbies, but I say they're all related: fiber arts.  

And I made a super cool Pirate quilt with removable pieces for my kids some years ago. It's probably my neatest quilt. I was going to link to the book at Amazon, but I can't remember the title right now.

My latest quilt was one of those rag quilts: flannel, with exposed and snipped seams facing the front of the quilt. That was quick to make. Nice and cozy as well, a lap size.

I'll have to take some photos and post them--perhaps next week, when I get the chance.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've made a couple of the rag quilts as well.  My daughter wanted one when she went to college.  I used the colors of her high school and the colors of her college.  It came out very nice.  I then used the same materials to make a pillow and have all of her friends from high school sign it.  
I then made another one for my youngest son.  
When they were in a flood last fall and had to evacuate, their quilts were one of the things they both grabbed to save.  
I have the material cut to make 3 more, just haven't had the space to lay them out and complete.  
debbie


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi KerryLynn
Nice to have you here.  This place is addictive that's for sure, hard to get caught up on my book reading so much fun on the KB

Be sure and go over to Intro/Welcome and let everyone else find out about you.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I just finished my first quilt square ever -- it's for a charity project where dozens of folks are making squares that will be sewn toghether for an auction quilt. The proceeds will benefit a dog rescue program. It was much harder to make this block than I'd expected, but I'm sure I'd get the hang of it if I made several dozen more:-0

My great grandmother and grandmother were fabulous quilters. I have a beautiful quilt that my great grandmother made (around the turn of the last century) that is made up of hand-sewn one-inch squares. My grandmother made me a wonderful quilt as a high school graduation gift - all of the squares were made from clothes that I had worn as a child. My mother/grandmother saved fabric pieces for years to make that quilt.

Unfortunately, I don't seem to have inherited the quilting/sewing genes ... but it was a lot of fun giving this a try and I'm excited to see the whole quilt when it gets put together. After reading 
The Friday Night Knitting Club

... maybe I'll give that a try next! Great knitters on my Mom's side of the family.
Glynnis


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a wannabe quilter - can I play?  I'm making a T-shirt quilt with all my old college T-shirts.  I've gotten lots of ideas online.  Most people seem to do a knotted quilt, but I think I'd prefer to have it sewn, although I guess I'll have to find someone to do it.  Anybody else done a T-shirt quilt?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marianner--Sure you can play! I've never made a t-shirt quilt, but I know that sometimes people stitch around the motifs in the shirts, so it can be done!

I love looking at all the quilts, there are some beautiful pieces here!

Glynnis--congrats on your square! Do you have a picture? Which pattern did you end up doing?

Drenee--do you have a picture of your daughter's quilt?

Paisley, I'm looking forward to seeing your quilts!

Sheltiemom--I wish I could see your quilt better! Isn't Houston an amazing quilt show? Thousands of quilts....I was lucky enough to have a few quilts in exhibits at Houston and hope to in the future.

Love reading your posts and seeing your quilts. Hope to keep this going a bit better than I have been.

Here's the latest piece I made. (I posted this in the good morning thread). I made it as a commission for a friend:








12"x15"

My avatar is a quilted self-portrait I made for a juried exhibition (it didn't get in, lol). It doesn't look like me much, it represents my inner self. 








8.5"x11"

I'm working on an entry for the calendar for Quilting Arts magazine. It has to be 12"x12" and is in the theme of "fresh picked." I've got to work on some drawings.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I love seeing all these quilts! We've got great talent and creativity here! It's nice to see those who appreciate quilting as well. 

Here's photos of two of mine:

This one I call "Calypso Star" and it's a Cathedral Windows pattern. It's made up of 672 3 inch squares (I noted that on the label--LOL). It was made for a guild challenge: everyone got the multicolor fabric and could create anything they wanted. All those edges around the windows are hand appliqued. I really need to replace the cheesy metal springrod with something oak.  It hangs in a niche in our kitchen.










And this is The Pirate Quilt. This isn't my original idea--I got the pattern from a really cool book, but I added a few elements of my own. It has a glass message-in-a-bottle, a mesh bag of enclosed shells, and some other things that weren't part of the designer's pattern. It's hard to get a photo of it. I did add a hanging sleeve, but it doesn't hang on the wall. Instead, it gets draped over a stairway railing. The removable items attach via snaps, and there's also a mesh bag which represents the fishing net. The net holds extra playthings. The sails have thicker batting and they've just been tacked down at the edges. The pirate used to be holding a glass bottle with "rum" in it (a scrap of orange-ish satin being the rum), but it kept falling off, so now it's in the mesh fishing bag.










Here's a few closeups:








The mermaid.








The oyster with a black pearl.

I wish I had taken photos of the guild's raffle quilts. Those were done every other year, and it would naturally be coordinated. Everyone would make a block and it would get put into a big quilt. We'd take turns passing it around for handquilting, and then it would be raffled off at the quilt show to make money for guest lecturers and whatnot.

One year I volunteered to be the Door Prize Coordinator for our quilt show. That was fun. We must've gotten 200 items donated: everything from scissors and thread to patterns and quilting hoops.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are fantastic, absolutely amazing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Paisley, love your quilts!!  I've never had the patience to do a cathedral ceiling, but I love them, and I love the humor and whimsey in the Pirate quilt, and you have ribbons!!!  Well done!

Betsy


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

These are beautiful quilts!  They are so original.   I love the picture quilts.  You are so talented!


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I've temporarily changed my avatar to a picture of my quilt square (I don't have online storage for pictures), so hopefully you'll see this message before I change it back again. I used a Shoo-Fly block pattern -- a little harder than I thought it would be, but I'm sure I'd get better with practice. I ended up making two squares - I made a major mistake on the first one (a block sewn in upside down). Points and seams didn't line up as well in the second one, but by then I was nearly out of fabric. There are a couple of dozen folks making squares, all including an image of a Welsh Terrier, that will be sewn together and the final quilt will be auctioned off to raise money for rescue. It was fun (and I got to use my antique sewing machine), I'd be willing to try it again 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betsy wrote:
> Glynnis--congrats on your square! Do you have a picture? Which pattern did you end up doing?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

You are all very talented...I'm very jealous


----------



## patl (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I've found my new favorite place to be.  Quilters and Kindle??  I haven't received my Kindle yet (christmas gift from hubby- expecting it in early March-and can't wait!!!).  I've been quilting for 5 or so years and have made for mostly gifts.  Right now I'm hand quilting a Grandmothers Flower Garden quilt that I hand pieced for my grandson.  My daughter wanted brights so its a little different take on the old pattern.  Once I figure out how to post a pic, I'll do that.


----------

